# Egg donation recipient / Down's syndrome screening



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,


I asked my midwife at my booking in appointment today if they would take the donor's age into consideration when doing the Down's syndrome screening but she wasn't sure.  the higher probability is down to the age your eggs are isn't it rather than you?  My donor is 23, I'm 41. Or is it down to the actual NT scan measurements and the result of the bloods and the age probability is about the statistics so therefore doesn't factor in the actual calculation?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi nettya

Yes they will take age of donor into account. That the nt measurement and your blood levels. 

Maternal age is one of the factors so that one needs to be donor age not your age 😊

Kaz xxx


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Perfect, thanks Kaz


----------

